# Am I an ammo junkie?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I certainly seem to be buying quite a bit of ammo recently? You fellas are not helping with the occasional link to deals as well. Do I have a problem that needs fixing?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Define "quite a bit" ... five drinks a week isn't a problem but five at lunch is


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't ask me. The people at Bulk Ammo have my credit card memorized.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Short answer: yes. But that's not a bad thing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Define "quite a bit" ... five drinks a week isn't a problem but five at lunch is


I will not go into details, but ball park, a purchase or two around the 1,000 round figure mark per week the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

is your ammo collection worth more than your house?

If no, then you are not an ammo junkie.

If yes, then welcome to my world, let's mainline together.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> is your ammo collection worth more than your house?
> 
> If no, then you are not an ammo junkie.
> 
> If yes, then welcome to my world, let's mainline together.


I like that kind of guidance.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You are an ammo junkie if you have thousands of rounds but nothing to put them downrange.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I certainly seem to be buying quite a bit of ammo recently? You fellas are not helping with the occasional link to deals as well. Do I have a problem that needs fixing?


pics or it never happened!..........kidding, opsec!
but seriously....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


That would make some nutter I know a junkie 2x over and then some. He's been in AA for a while but his mentors keep trying take from his stash. The AA group has been shrinking of late but nobody can figure out exactly why......

AA - ammoholics anonomous.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I will not go into details, but ball park, a purchase or two around the 1,000 round figure mark per week the past 6 weeks.


Sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Sounds reasonable to me!


I thought it was a little lite but we all start somewhere!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo : I had to buy another ammo safe 3 months ago " 9 gun stack - on " , ammo junkie here . I will get all of the .22 LR I can buy .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You are an ammo junkie if you have thousands of rounds but nothing to put them downrange.


No sense in buying ammo if nothing to shoot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


Glad my wife doesn't read this.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


Gun safe for ammo? As in one? Let's go with 20 foot shipping container for starters...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How did you get it into your basement?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo : I had to buy another ammo safe 3 months ago " 9 gun stack - on " , ammo junkie here . I will get all of the .22 LR I can buy .


I do have a safe specifically for ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I certainly seem to be buying quite a bit of ammo recently? You fellas are not helping with the occasional link to deals as well. Do I have a problem that needs fixing?


Sounds like you got it going on around there. Good job. I got an old prepper oriented chum down in Florididdy who claims he has to load his .22 LR on pallets and move it around with a fork lift. Have you reached that point yet?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sounds like you're putting together a reasonable nest egg!

I look at G&A (partially) as an investment. Quality 5.56 can be found as low as .35/round right now. Let Monica's ex boyfriend's wife win in November and that could easily triple. If you have enough put back to sell a few thousand rounds, that's a sweet ROI.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am not a smart man, but you can't shoot what you don't have.

(Slippy, 26 Feb, 2016)


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Let me see...

My stack of full ammo cans is 4 feet high...10 feet long with about 1/3 that many again in another part of
the basement. It's a combination of .177 pellets, 22lr, 30 Carbine, 223, 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 30.06, 9MM, 
38 Special, 357 Mag, 44 Special, 44 Mag, 45ACP, 20ga, 12ga. That's all.

And I'm looking for more. Despite what other's may say about never barter or sell ammo...I think ammo 
is ALWAYS (for at least DECADES) going to be out there.

When people say that the person you sell to might come back and use it on me...true...but I REALLY
doubt it. The only people who would do that would be people who had ZERO ammo in the FIRST PLACE!
If someone wants to rob me he's most likely going to do it with the gun and bullets he already has. I
don't see the scenario happening much otherwise.

During TEOTWAWKI people who get along completely without ammo will quickly become history. Ammo
will be treated like money...for many, it will be the new currency. 

And I need all the money I can get.

Think about it,

Grim


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Let me see...
> 
> My stack of full ammo cans is 4 feet high...10 feet long with about 1/3 that many again in another part of
> the basement.
> Grim


:77::77:

Any man who has more ammo than the measurement of a Cord of Wood is my hero! I salute you Sir!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


Hey, I got a gunsafe just for ammo(that is about to overflow) and im not a ammo junky, I just keep an healthy amount of ammo for house needs!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like you got it going on around there. Good job. I got an old prepper oriented chum down in Florididdy who claims he has to load his .22 LR on pallets and move it around with a fork lift. Have you reached that point yet?


Lol, I hope to have that problem some day.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> Let me see...
> 
> My stack of full ammo cans is 4 feet high...10 feet long with about 1/3 that many again in another part of
> the basement. It's a combination of .177 pellets, 22lr, 30 Carbine, 223, 7.62x39, 7.62x51, 30.06, 9MM,
> ...


You da man.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I will not go into details, but ball park, a purchase or two around the 1,000 round figure mark per week the past 6 weeks.


Amature! On one purchase I bought 15,000 rounds of Santa Barbara 7.72 NATO M80.
Picked it up with my own truck to save shipping.
It only becomes a problem when something else needed gets shorted, like food.
Traded 5,000 of it for an equal amount of CAL.30AP M-2 in clips and bandoleers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Armature! On one purchase I bought 15,000 rounds of Santa Barbara 7.72 NATO M80.
> Picked it up with my own truck to save shipping.
> It only becomes a problem when something else needed gets shorted, like food.
> Traded 5,000 of it for an equal amount of CAL.30AP M-2 in clips and bandoleers.


Yes I am, but doing what I can as a single Father with two young Daughters. Maybe my hardship will lead you to bless me with a couple thousand rounds of ammo?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Yes I am, but doing what I can as a single Father with two young Daughters. Maybe my hardship will lead you to bless me with a couple thousand rounds of ammo?


YEAH, RIGHT! This place is a black hole for ammo.
Gave away several cases of 7.62x54R a while back to friends, have nothing to have shot it in.
I was in exactly the same boat as you, exactly, 20 years ago.
I worked 80 hours a week back then, had 10 employees to pay also.
I can appreciate your situation, sounds like what you are doing is the right approach.
Today, I pick up some here and there when the right opportunity presents itself.
I really don't need anymore, but always a sucker for 9MM para..
Just got back 10k rounds I loaned the LGS two years ago when they were short. 
Today I am retired, I repair guns part time and those monies go to prepping, It can run between $150- $450 a week.
For the most part, none goes towards guns and ammo, did buy a bunch of p-mags last year.
Keep buying, there is nothing wrong with it, besides you are asking a group that has the same affliction!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do have a safe specifically for ammo.


I don't have a safe for ammo but I did purchase a free standing locking freezer I keep full of ammo.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Let me just say that I've stocked up on A LOT of commercial ammo. Now I have started reloading as well. There is no way to have too much ammo.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes we are aren't we.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Your an ammo junkie if you had to buy another gun safe just for ammo.


uh oh....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I don't have a safe for ammo but I did purchase a free standing locking freezer I keep full of ammo.
> 
> View attachment 15110


That's a good idea, I've been looking for a low cost fire resistant box for ammo.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

How about 250 rounds of 12 gauge 00-Buck for $97 shipped? tee hee hee....

Sellier & Bellot Ammo 12 Ga 2-3/4 00 Buckshot 9 Pellets


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My floor hasn't given way yet! But I still buy more ammo.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I was about to buy a 9mm. After looking at my safe I realized I couldn't squeeze in another pistol and enough ammo for it. I'm gonna get another 45 instead.

My son looked into the safe and laughed and asked if I had enough. I laughed and told him not likely but, warm weather is close and I would testing some of it for "defects". Being the good son, he offered to help with the testing. :joyous:


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I believe the Official Ammo Junkie level isn't even in consideration until you have at least 2 extra shrink wrapped pallets, in each caliber that you own, just in case you start using your War Time Reserve. But I did spend allot of my incorrigible youth Sponsored by Uncle Sam. :lol: 
My estimate might be on the conservative (low) side, but I've had allot of years to add to the pile.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> That's a good idea, I've been looking for a low cost fire resistant box for ammo.


It certainly works for me! I was doing an inventory so it looks disorganized in the pic. I have it downstairs in a quiet cool environment and I keep it locked.
I'm happy with it just wish I purchased the next larger size.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> It certainly works for me! I was doing an inventory so it looks disorganized in the pic. I have it downstairs in a quiet cool environment and I keep it locked.
> I'm happy with it just wish I purchased the next larger size.


Make sure the next one you buy is the largest one!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So this is what I store ammo in. I picked it up off of Craigslist in like new condition for $150 from a guy who used it to store coats and blankets???? I have seen people line them with fire resistant drywall board but I haven't done that. I do have some moisture absorbers in there and change them out regularly.

I have 4x4's cut to length and wedged underneath to support the bottom.









RIDGID 48 in. x 24 in. Universal Storage Chest-2048-OS - The Home Depot



SDF880 said:


> I don't have a safe for ammo but I did purchase a free standing locking freezer I keep full of ammo.
> 
> View attachment 15110


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It appears that the definition of an ammo junkie would be anyone who buys ammo at a rate to legitimately call SOCOM42 a rookie.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> So this is what I store ammo in. I picked it up off of Craigslist in like new condition for $150 from a guy who used it to store coats and blankets???? I have seen people line them with fire resistant drywall board but I haven't done that. I do have some moisture absorbers in there and change them out regularly.
> 
> I have 4x4's cut to length and wedged underneath to support the bottom.
> 
> ...


I don't know that the 4x4's are needed. I have seen these boxes hold a LOT of weight.

I should add, Greenlee and Knaack make boxes too.I think that Knaack are the best but they are pricey.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> So this is what I store ammo in. I have seen people line them with fire resistant drywall board but I haven't done that.
> 
> View attachment 15111
> 
> ...


I'd considered a steel box like that but I really like to keep my shells organized so I know what I've got and what I need to load more of.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

M118LR said:


> I believe the Official Ammo Junkie level isn't even in consideration until you have at least 2 extra shrink wrapped pallets, in each caliber that you own, just in case you start using your War Time Reserve. But I did spend allot of my incorrigible youth Sponsored by Uncle Sam. :lol:
> My estimate might be on the conservative (low) side, but I've had allot of years to add to the pile.


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
I told you not to tell anyone about my stash


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Junkie is not the right term. Junkies use up whatever they have as soon as they get it. I think extreme hoarder is better. If you are at the stage where you are measuring by flats, pallets, cords or stacks you can't run and jump over then yes you are an extreme hoarder. You are also responsible for any shortages in your area.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> If you are at the stage where you are measuring by flats, pallets, cords or stacks you can't run and jump over then yes you are an extreme hoarder.


I think that's a fine test. We all lose the ability to jump high as we grow older so if you can't jump over your ammo pile you're probably at the point in life where your ammo may out live you.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm always down for a good deal, can't have to much.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> Junkie is not the right term. Junkies use up whatever they have as soon as they get it. I think extreme hoarder is better. If you are at the stage where you are measuring by flats, pallets, cords or stacks you can't run and jump over then yes you are an extreme hoarder. You are also responsible for any shortages in your area.


Stop calling me names.

Just for the record, I know people who have way, way more ammo than I do. That means I am not all that bad. So, there!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I think that's a fine test. We all lose the ability to jump high as we grow older so if you can't jump over your ammo pile you're probably at the point in life where your ammo may out live you.


I would need a step ladder to get over any one stack.
Yes, no doubt my ammo will outlive me, it was intended to be that way or we go together.
My kid will carry on the with the stores after I am gone, as it should be.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Junkies use needles....so as long as you aren't smelting the lead and shooting up with it I think you are probably safe to call yourself a non-junkie.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I like that kind of guidance.


If that's the case then I have certainly ODed. My bunker supply is worth way more than my house.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bui...=o67RVtitH9KAmgGP3qCgCg#imgrc=KqieIp86PcIXcM:


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Grim Reality said:


> Let me see...
> 
> During TEOTWAWKI people who get along completely without ammo will quickly become history. *Ammo
> will be treated like money...for many, it will be the new currency. *
> ...


Exactly what I belive!

If anyone likes fiction I recommend the Metro series books by Dmitrij Gluchovskij, the story plays out in the Moscow subway system after the third world war and guess what they use as currency?.....yep its 7,62x39.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Couple thousand last year.not much ytd,budgetary issues.I think we are all ammo junkies from what's happening in the world.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

can never have too much ammo


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I will not go into details, but ball park, a purchase or two around the 1,000 round figure mark per week the past 6 weeks.


Yes, you do have a problem. Fortunately it is a good problem to have.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am at my self imposed limit right now with the exception of .308. I want 500 rounds in ammo cans but I'm in no rush. Might also grab some Mosin spam cans if it ever hits our shores at 130.00 per 440 again.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=bui...=o67RVtitH9KAmgGP3qCgCg#imgrc=KqieIp86PcIXcM:


Very nice. I like!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=bui...=o67RVtitH9KAmgGP3qCgCg#imgrc=KqieIp86PcIXcM:


Yea, Maybe I should just go with more ammo cans on a shelf


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> My floor hasn't given way yet! But I still buy more ammo.


The bulk of mine sits on pallets on two concrete floors twelve inches thick.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

This. 2000 lbs. per shelf :
http://www.costcobusinessdelivery.c...2H,-Black-(ER772472W4).product.100158886.html


----------



## Commodore Redtail (Feb 28, 2016)

my thoughts are that being an ammo junkie is a good thing, and that you should have at least 10,000 rounds for each firearm you own. (not for each caliber, for each firearm) just my $0.02


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Personally I don't buy ammo but rather components for reloading. I've lost all count of the number of rounds across the different calibers that I can reload without ever having to travel to buy more. I stocked up over multiple years in advance of my retirement last year knowing that money might not be available again or supplies available to do so either.

I don't stack loaded ammo, I stack supplies. Some might state that if it isn't loaded it doesn't do you any good. That is true so I do keep around 1,000 rounds of each caliber loaded. I've stated before that I have enough supplies to last my lifetime if I go to the range every weekend for the rest of my life. My children will never have to worry about ammunition - as long as they like shooting the calibers I love. Ammo junkies; you gotta love being prepared and not worried about who gets elected and what they can do towards drying up the supply chain.

1895gunner


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Is being an ammo junkie a bad thing? I certainly hope not.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Slippy said:


> :77::77:
> 
> Any man who has more ammo than the measurement of a Cord of Wood is my hero! I salute you Sir!


A new term? Cord of ammo?


----------

